# LFG in North DFW area, almost any tabletop RPG



## Is_907 (Aug 10, 2009)

Hey all, I've recently moved to the Dallas area, specifically to Roanoke, TX, for a new job. Anyway, I'm without a gaming group and having a hard time dealing with that.

I play D&D (3.5 and 4), Dark Heresy, Shadowrun... and I'm game to try anything new like SWSE, Pathfinder, etc.

Please tell me someone down here has a good group and needs a player 
I'm something of a hybrid RP style player... I'm not all into it with costumes and accents usually but I do prefer more story driven games over hack and slash only stuff.

Anyway, feel free to PM me if you've got a group or part of a group! I also can GM 4th edition and maybe a couple other systems but prefer to play.


----------



## Is_907 (Aug 17, 2009)

Shameless bump...?

Surely someone in the DFW area is looking for a player or DM or GM or something!


----------

